# whats the best intake and exhaust?



## Red05_GTO (Jul 23, 2009)

I just bought a 05 GTO its completely stock and I was wondering what the best combination is for sound and power?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its really preference based. You won't get a good answer. Find a GTO get together somewhere and listen to the exhausts. There are lots of sound clips on youtobe and all, but nothing comes close to the real thing.

I have JBA catless mids and JBA catback. I also have an H pipe. I love my sound.

I like the more exotic tone that Bassani has too.

SLP is just plain to loud and drones really bad. I know someone who has it.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

as far as intakes go there all very simlar, a few horses more and a little more growl when acellerating. I would go with a tried and true like k&n, and maybe look into spintechs with an X or H pipe. Check out different goats with different set-ups, more than likely the better sounding system to you will be the one you buy! Good luck:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red05_GTO said:


> I just bought a 05 GTO its completely stock and I was wondering what the best combination is for sound and power?


This is actually a much harder question to answer then you might think. All of us will give you different ideas but only you know the sound you really want. As far as power!! HP Gains from different header and exhaust set up's will be very close to each other. There really is not THE PERFECT SET UP.

As far as intakes [ Cold Air intake ] you will be in the same situation. Brands like K&N , Volant, A.E.M , Lingenfelter are all good products and you will be happy with either one.

Check with our Forum Member SVEDE1212. He makes a great Filter intake system that places the filter in an area that will allow for more cooler outside air to enter your intake.

If you are talking about Intake Manifolds. The stock unit will be fine untill you start doing things like a Cam or Heads


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't spend the money on a CAI unless I found one VERY VERY cheap or do either the SVEDE1212 OTRCAI/Vararam. 

I do recommend the Spintech exhaust,I have it so I am biased of course,but I have gotten many compliments on the sound of it.I don't think you'll see much of any hp gain from any catback.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I like the way Corsa Sport sounds personally... that or stainless works sounds good... although spintech is nice too. Spintech also has a side exit version thats pretty cool...

I would go with some 1 3/4" kooks LT headers though before I got an exhaust... your not going to see nearly as much performance from swapping just the stock exhaust with a different cat back... but changing the headers you will see a big improvement. 

Think about it this way... the headers are right there very close to the engine... and the catback system is way in the back... so obviously the headers will have a greater effect on flow then the catback.

Another thing I should point out is that stock manifold does not have a suction effect like performance headers do... they just kinda **** the air out in no particular way.

Performance headers like... kooks, pacesetters etc etc... doesnt really matter what brand although Kooks are the best IMO... that or stainless works. As the air is being pushed out of the first tube on the headers it causes a chain reaction to the other pipes... kinda a suction effect... everything works together and flows smoothly and freely thus causing much greater performance over your stock exhaust manifold.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah I kind of ran into the same situation picking out my catback and am now running into another decision picking headers. I went with spintech and I'm very pleased. My buddy had an 06 with Corsa and it sounded really nice as well a little bit more expensive but they do sound great. You can get some what of an idea of what they sound like on youtube, thats how i narrowed mine down to spintech, but like they said above nothing compares to hearing it in person. There's really endless combinations to mix and match and most are all very similar in power gains so just go with what you think is the best.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

If you want to have the "tighter" exhaust pulses like that of a Ferrari V-8 then for starters; Magnaflow X-pipe with Magnaflow mufflers. It's sold as a full kit. 

NO Drone during cruising or idle.

Want smog-legal headers: JBA

Want louder sound go for Long Tube headers such as the ones from Kooks

Just about any CAI K&N-based intake system will work.

If u want muscle car sound:

H Pipe

Aerochamber mufflers from Hooker (which I have for sale) or flowmasters or most anything else.


----------



## MAXIMUS23 (Jul 22, 2009)

Corsa,corsa,corsa, And More Corsa Pure Muscle Without The Drone And The Exotic Sound Of Bassani. Trust Me Coorrssssaaa!


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

batmans said:


> If you want to have the "tighter" exhaust pulses like that of a Ferrari V-8 then for starters; Magnaflow X-pipe with Magnaflow mufflers. It's sold as a full kit.
> 
> NO Drone during cruising or idle.
> 
> ...


How different is it from having an h-pipe opposed from an x-pipe. Does it only effect the sound or performance, or both?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

millertime034 said:


> How different is it from having an h-pipe opposed from an x-pipe. Does it only effect the sound or performance, or both?


The H gives it a more deeper tone whereas the X is said to give it a more exotic sound.

X flows better and is said to give a TAD(NOT MUCH) better hp,but the hp you get from a catback is VERY minimal with either.The catback is basically just for sound really.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

millertime034 said:


> How different is it from having an h-pipe opposed from an x-pipe. Does it only effect the sound or performance, or both?


Both are suppose to balance the exhaust for better sound and less droning.

Since our engines (like most) have each cylinder firing one at a time, the principle behind an X-pipe is to merge the seperate exhaust pulses so that they essentially push and pull each other to give u more power in the top end RPMs than H-pipes or non of the above........


----------

